# Alligator Lizard Alley Gets a New Depot



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

With the advent of passenger service out to the _Alligator Lizards In The Air_ aerial tram from the _Lizard Lane_ depot, it became necessary to add another structure adjacent to the tram to provide ticketing and food service. Unfortunately, the tramway lies along the spine of a hill and space for a structure is limited. However, a modified Sierra combine provides both ticketing and food service, and even provides interior seating with a view of Tortoise Town. The new pad was cast to accommodate the site and structure. Service will begin as soon as signage is complete.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice, Todd. Is this a Bachmann car? Are there lights inside? Got a picture of the foundation? Youth wants to know, but age is asking the questions! <G>


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Dick.

Yes it's a Bachmann.

Yes, there is lighting, but I haven't run a wire to it.

The existing floor was retained but one row of seats was cut out and the floor piece was replaced. The other row had the cushions painted tan. The pot belly stove was retained and the restroom was moved into the "baggage" area for customer use.

The brass counter was added to the outside. I may cut some of the windows open, but that would more quickly ruin the interior.

The pad was cast using mason mix and 2"x3" wood as a frame held together with a pair of clamps. A sheet of 1/8" wire cloth lies within the mix for strength and the mold was left in the wood for 9 days before removal.


----------

